# cruze 2.0vcdi ECU help?!!



## Wheeler920 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi,
I have a Chevrolet Cruze 2009 manual 2.0 diesel (UK) 123bhp.
I had the ECU remapped but an amateur failed and corrupted my ECU and God knows what else. I have had it to independent ECU specialist and replaced with a used ECU which is reprogrammed from scratch via dealer link. The engine still will not run and is conflicting with the Body Control Module, incorrect pin (contact code). Any ideas please? My car has been off the road since October last year and have spent 100's already. Dealer wanted £2k to replace with a new ECU but this still would not have sold the problem. What do I need to replace and how?
Thanks in advance.
Richard.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

With only 123bhp I am guessing there is no turbo on the engine? I have a VCDI diesel in my 2012 Cruze and it has a 161bhp turbo engine. Can a tuner re code the BCM? I am not up on the workings of these engines, but assume if it needs a code it should be able to be re programmed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like a reflash is needed for the ECU and possibly the BCM. The flashes for both include the VIN number on the car. My suspicion is the "independent ECU specialist" didn't key in the VIN correctly.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Reprogram the original ECU?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

obermd said:


> This sounds like a reflash is needed for the ECU and possibly the BCM. The flashes for both include the VIN number on the car. My suspicion is the "independent ECU specialist" didn't key in the VIN correctly.



You are 100% right


----------

